# How do I used shipping boots?



## flyinghooves (Jan 25, 2012)

I just got some shipping boots and I haven't ever used them before. I tried them on my horse and my question is how tight should they be? If I tighten them too much wont it cut off circulation on long trips? But If I don't tighten it enough I am afraid they will start slipping mid trip and he will panic in the trailer with the boot sliding off. Also, are they okay for REALLY long rides. Are head bumpers okay for real long trips?


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

They should be tight enough to not turn, and when tight, you should be able to "pinch" it together a little bit, and I do mean a little bit, by taking your hand and tightening against it.

Head bumpers work well, but some horses will be aggravated by them, some won't.

How far are you going, and in what weather?

We've shipped with them and without them. Just depends on your horse really, and even if put on correctly at the optimum tightness? Still doesn't mean your horse won't get one off.


----------

